# Radio Issues In 335d



## beemer01 (Aug 12, 2010)

Just curious - are people having issues with the HK or base sound systems?


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

No issues yet on my 5-day old 335d. I do have iDrive and HK.

--Phil


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

beemer01 said:


> Just curious - are people having issues with the HK or base sound systems?


I don't have HK but do have the premium sound, whatever that is. I've never really cared for BMW radios since my 2001 Z3, which I think was HK. Just not liking the way you have to navigate around with it. Sound is fine though.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have had no issues with the basic system in my car, whatever that is for 2009. I did once "crash" the radio in a 328i but can't remember if it was in the 2009(basic radio) or the 2010(which I think had the premium package). I think it was in the 2010 though and when it happened it was like a computer rebooting, a minute or so later things were back to normal. I do not recall what I did to crash it, think it was something complex like changing the station.


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

Have Logic 7 in a car with build date 02/2010. Generally no problems, but sometimes the system exhibits odd little "moves" as I navigate about the programs. For example, the Sirius channel list sometimes shows only one station; then later will pop in the whole list. And, as to "no sound" (and please don't think I'm trying to be a smart azz guys,) but make sure your "mute" button is not engaged!

Of course, this is the left hand small knob in the tradtional radio location of the on-off knobs...

If this button is pushed forward, it will mute everything except phone calls. And it seems to "remember" its previous setting when I shut off the car for the night. Then the next morning , no sound will emit if I have left that button where it was; ie., it does not default to "sound on" position the next morning upon start-up. Just a suggestion for the OP.


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

Had my 335D in last week for its first sked oil change. I have the L7 w/nav & sat periodically experiencing problems w/The sat radio locking up on a channel and advised the SA re: the same. 

He annotated the info and said he would investigate. As of today it's been (no pun intended) radio silence- still haven't heard from him. I'll follow up tomorrow & advise. Similar to others the sole solution I found was to turn off the car & start again.

One would think that BMW would monitor websites & realise multiple owners are experiencing these issues. Thus, working to rectify the problem.


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Works like it should for me...


----------

